# سؤال عن معني سعة المحرك وعزمه وقدرته وفرامل abs



## عايض (19 يوليو 2010)

فيه الغاز تحيرني ولا اعرف وش معناها واريد منكم ان تشرحونها لي وجزاكم الله خير 
1سعة المحرك يقول 3.3 لتر يعني ايش 
2-عزم الدواران مدري كم رطل عند 3500 دورة في الدقيقة 
3-قوة المكينة 250 حصان يعني كيف
4-نظام absللفرامل وش هوله 
5-تعشيق تيربوتنيك 


ارجو الافادة جزاكم الله خير :18:


----------



## أبو مصطفى صطوف (20 يوليو 2010)

والله يا صديقي أعطي الخباز خبزه ولو أكل نصفه


----------



## العقاب الهرم (20 يوليو 2010)

وعليكم السلام اخى
ارجو الاطلاع على هذه المواضيع

http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/t7593.html

http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/t205912.html

http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/t175262.html

http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/t161722.html


----------

